# My Teacher Told Me This



## chef trance (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello guys, I was about to go to Kitchen Academy, until my Cooking teacher in High school which I have called for help told me to do this. She told me to take 2 semesters of culinary classes at a community college, then take the apprentice ship program. She told me this is the best route to go to save your money, and learn the same things you do as those schools that charges you 20-40k tuition. If you guys think this is true where do I go to take the apprentice ship program in Los angeles, California.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

My suggestion would be to thoroughly research the curriculum offered by Kitchen Academy or any other cooking school and the community college. Research and compare and see which offers the best education in your opinion. As for apprenticeships, try looking at this website for information and location of apprenticeship programs Home

The apprenticeship info is found via the education link. I saw only four locations listed in California but there may be more if you contact the area chapter of the ACF.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

LA Trade Tech.


----------



## chef norm (Apr 3, 2008)

Your teacher is right! I went to community college culinary some 35 years ago, and it is definitely worthwhile. No matter where you go or what anybody tells you, when you come out of whatever program, you will not be a "Chef," until you get a job as a Chef--and even a degree from CIA means nothing with nothing to back it up. Meanwhile, you learn Food Safety (critical to success), and all the brass tacks stuff to get you going. Many of the Community College programs have an actual "live" restaurant (not just a cafeteria) where you can get your feet wet, and trained, educated professionals teaching you. Unless you've got 65K (which is more like it, with all the incidentals) to blow, in which case, more power to you!
Chef Norm


----------



## chef trance (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks alot everyone I tottally appreciate it. You guys all have very good ideas.


----------

